# Ann Arbor Swap Meet & Show, April 24, 2016



## pkleppert (Jan 15, 2016)

We would like to share the latest Ann Arbor Banner from Steve Culver. Awesome work.  Yes, you have our permission to copy, share, post, save, or even make a large banner for your shop.  Enjoy!


----------



## catfish (Jan 15, 2016)

Cool! Can't wait for the show!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 15, 2016)

Very nice graphics!
Kudos to Steve Culver!


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looking forward to another great show and meeting more CABERS.  Like the banner!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 15, 2016)

looks great ,going to try and make it this year


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 18, 2016)

The Biggest, The Oldest, The Best! ... Nothing like it anywhere else.


----------



## decotriumph (Apr 3, 2016)

The "show within a show" at this event formerly called the "Rat Rod Bike Show" has bee renamed as the "Custom Bike Show" and is sponsored by Ol' Skool Rodz magazine. There will be two classes: Custom Bikes and Rat Rod Bikes. Probable coverage of the event in an upcoming Ol' Skool Rodz. Be there!
Here's last year's winner:


----------



## drglinski (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm going, who else?  (just the Ann Arbor show)  What are you looking for?

I'm trying to find....

-TA crank dust covers
-derailleur cable housing
-S shifters
-crank puller (23 MM)
-lightweight rack for 24"/26" frames


----------



## bashton (Apr 23, 2016)

Gettin' pumped!

Will be great to see you guys.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 23, 2016)

Bringing Fuel to the Fire.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 23, 2016)

Im hopin that red and black roadmaster that is pictured twice in the ML show thread is there...need a couple dropstands, maybe a shaft drive for the right deal...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 24, 2016)

Not mine . Way cool 4 seater!


----------



## drglinski (Apr 24, 2016)

That show would be better w/o the mini bikes.....or make it a rule that they aren't allowed to start and ride them.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Apr 24, 2016)

drglinski said:


> That show would be better w/o the mini bikes.....or make it a rule that they aren't allowed to start and ride them.



 Agree with you,,, and some people with mowers and weathers W,F landscape show!!! 2 years ago I only bring with me  $1000 and this time I bring   more than $2000 Thinking about it to give me a nice original balloon tire tank bicycle, he'll most people selling racing skinny tires schwinn from the 70's and some people who selling small goodies they asked almost double that ebay prices,,,,


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 24, 2016)

As a first timer at the show, I was a bit disappointed.  Minibikes, non bicycle related crap, and A LOT of the bicycles and related stuff was crap too.  I did meet some fine Caber type folks and got a few things, nothing what I came for though.  I will go back probably but Memory lane will be included on my itinerary.  Anything half way decent it seemed some folks thought was golden...That said it was fun! Met some great folks for the first time, made some contacts, got some great stuff, and enjoyed myself.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 24, 2016)

drglinski said:


> That show would be better w/o the mini bikes.....or make it a rule that they aren't allowed to start and ride them.



HEY! LET US BALLOON TIRE GUYS NOT BE BIASED!


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks Paul and staff for the AA show!
Lots of hard work and planning to do that.
You never know what pops up at Ann Arbor.
As for the mini-bike and other motorized stuff, that's all fine with me.
The guys riding their mini bikes are no worse than guys riding bikes back and forth like frustrated hamsters!
The more people the better!


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 25, 2016)

drglinski said:


> That show would be better w/o the mini bikes.....or make it a rule that they aren't allowed to start and ride them.



What about Whizzers, Motomasters, Saginaw's and other motorized bicycles?


----------



## catfish (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## bikebozo (Apr 25, 2016)

ramsey pedals !!!!! is it a spin roller shaft drive ??/  Thanks for making a cool transaction with me , big RESPECT , ,,wpb


  only the 3rd set of ramseys I have ever seen , I sold mine in the early 90s for 1,500


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 25, 2016)

There were some really great deals. One just had to search really hard. I got a few decent deals and missed out on a few, just a few minutes too late.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 25, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 309062



 nice to see you got this cat fish and thanks for the fenders at memory lane swap meet from bicycle larry


----------



## gifarmer (Apr 25, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> As a first timer at the show, I was a bit disappointed.  Minibikes, non bicycle related crap, and A LOT of the bicycles and related stuff was crap too.  I did meet some fine Caber type folks and got a few things, nothing what I came for though.  I will go back probably but Memory lane will be included on my itinerary.  Anything half way decent it seemed some folks thought was golden...That said it was fun! Met some great folks for the first time, made some contacts, got some great stuff, and enjoyed myself.



I was also a first-timer at Ann Arbor, and totally concur with your opinion of it. I've wanted to attend since the 1990's and finally made the drive, but with a few thousand in my pocket the only thing I bought was a very nice $18 repro headlight lens.  It's doubtful that I'd go back unless I made the trip to go to Memory Lane first, but I do think the organizers of the meet did a great job, the fees were reasonable, and the contest was really good. It was a good idea to have loudspeakers outside broadcasting the contest results, but I couldn't hear some of that because a mini-bike kept racing up and down the row where I was set up.


----------



## drglinski (Apr 25, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> What about Whizzers, Motomasters, Saginaw's and other motorized bicycles?



Those are not mini bikes.






The U of M bike had to be the biggest POS at the whole show.


----------



## drglinski (Apr 25, 2016)

gifarmer said:


> I was also a first-timer at Ann Arbor, and totally concur with your opinion of it. I've wanted to attend since the 1990's and finally made the drive, but with a few thousand in my pocket the only thing I bought was a very nice $18 repro headlight lens.  It's doubtful that I'd go back unless I made the trip to go to Memory Lane first, but I do think the organizers of the meet did a great job, the fees were reasonable, and the contest was really good. It was a good idea to have loudspeakers outside broadcasting the contest results, but I couldn't hear some of that because a mini-bike kept racing up and down the row where I was set up.





I like MLC better because it's more than one day and there isn't an admission fee with attending.  Going to AA you are guaranteed to pay something just to get in.  Ann Arbor seems to have more lightweight/road bike stuff than MLC.  It depends on what you are looking for.  There have been years when I've needed to find things and haven't so it's been a crappy show for me, then, like this year, I found a lot of what I was looking for so it was a good show.  Ann Arbor might be better if it's over 2 days (and NO mini bikes.)  Each has their pros and cons.  Plus at MLC you tend to not get the U of M snobs that come from downtown.


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 25, 2016)

charnleybob said:


> Thanks Paul and staff for the AA show!
> Lots of hard work and planning to do that.
> You never know what pops up at Ann Arbor.
> As for the mini-bike and other motorized stuff, that's all fine with me.
> ...




Thanks Bob, we try to do our best for everyone. Paul Annie and are wonderful volunteers


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 25, 2016)

drglinski said:


> Those are not mini bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like all aspects of bicycles, minibikes and motorcycles. If I see something I don't like I just keep walk'in. I don't go to some forum and snivel and cry.


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 26, 2016)

another amazing machine ,  Catfish has , COOL -amazing ,etc.


----------



## Uncle Shish (Apr 26, 2016)

New member here. This was my second trip to the AA swap & found a few good buys and missed a couple that I am dreading dragging my feet on.
There was a sweet project Elgin inside building F, I believe, stripped down like a racer, had the tank, fairly complete, no fenders, and what looked like several layers of paint. I don't know what it was, but I want one!

Here's the three goodies I scored.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Apr 27, 2016)

I had a great show. Not complaining about the mini-bikes. The weather was perfect and filled some of my "wants". Agree more people are better.

Sorry, some of you were dissapointed but half the fun is the hunt for an item.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 27, 2016)

The swap was Excellent! Excellent! Excellent!
 Cheers!

Don't be discouraged new attendees. 

 The size of the swap and tempo of the setup is too much for any 1 person to see all the opportunities available, 

 Just too much happening very fast all at once.

 If you failed to see a balloner or choice sleeper bicycle does not mean they weren't present,  and selling all around you.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 27, 2016)

I HAVE COME TO ANN ARBOR SHOW FOR OVER TWENTY FIVE YEARS.
NOTHING LIKE IT. I THINK THIS IS THE FIRST YEAR I HAVE MISSED IT.
AND I MISSED IT. ALWAYS A GREAT MEET AND SHOW.
ANNE AND PAUL KLEPPERT HAVE ALSO PUT THIS MEET ON THE MAP FOR
ABOUT 35 YEARS.
THANKS.
WES PINCHOT


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Apr 30, 2016)

I saw many many incredible bikes change hands before the sun was up at Ann Arbor. The heavy hitting action was over by 7:30am and the pieces that got scooped up were already tucked away or being actively flipped to the next wave of buyers.     Really good book about the Brimfield antique show  called "Killer stuff and tone of money", breaks down the action really really well. Worth the read if you want the upper hand on the game.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 30, 2016)

Over at 7:30? hmm, I was shinin trailers with a few other guys as they pulled in and was wandering around till 9 as folks where still setting up....I am definitely missing something, guess I need to read the book


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 30, 2016)

I WOULD REFER TO THE SATURDAY NIGHT/MORNING WAITING AREA AT ANN ARBOR
AS LIKE SWAP MEETS USED TO BE WITH FLASHLIGHTS AND MONEY/BIKES
CHANGING HANDS.  
MY FIRST EXPERIENCE OF THAT WAS WHEN MLC WAS IN PERRYSBERG!  
HALF OF THE FUN COLLECTING IS IN THE CHASE!  
LET'S HEAR FROM SOME MORE OF THE COLLECTORS WHO WERE OUT IN THE WAITING AREA OVERNIGHT!


----------

